# Is it possible to increase the attachment file size limit?



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I've tried to upload photos via Forum Runner (with it set to the lowest resolution--320) and it's still too big. I think it was something like 152kb with the limit being 100kb. 

Is this something that can be addressed? I probably use FR 50% of my surfing time so it would be a nice change.


----------



## Peter Redmer (Jan 2, 2008)

Ok, I increased the JPG and PNG upload size to about 250K from what it was previously, 100K. Hopefully that helps


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Test. 

AWESOME!! Thanks so much!!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

I wish it could be inlined (because on the phone you can't tell there's any attachments), but that's an entirely different issue. At least I can upload something if necessary!


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Bump to ask if it would be possible for the attached files to be inlined? Not sure what's involved with that, but I know other forums do it.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Bump to ask if it would be possible for the attached files to be inlined? Not sure what's involved with that, but I know other forums do it.


You can.

Click on the attachment, copy the URL, then use the IMG tags as normal:


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Direct from the iphone? (I'm not on the phone now, but I don't think it's possible.)


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

sushikitten said:


> Direct from the iphone? (I'm not on the phone now, but I don't think it's possible.)


ooooooh, sry, i missed that you were talking about an iphone. But I don't see why it wouldn't work.

ETA with my ipad


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

On iPhone now. 

I can't even tell there are attachments--like on my test attachment post above. So there's nothing to click. Nothing viewable in Edit, either.

ETA: I'm using ForumRunner, not Safari.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

/me sighs

I really should read the OP more carefully, again, sorry about that. NOW I understand what's going on...


----------

